# First project - Sabatier Refurb



## Chuckles

So, here is my first knife project. It is a gift for my Sous Chef.

Before, middle,


----------



## Chuckles

And after.


----------



## Jordanp

Wow very nice! Looks like a completely different knife. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Chuckles

Handle extreme close-ups.


----------



## Chuckles

Wicked distal taper.


----------



## chefcomesback

Well done , is it buckeye burl?


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Chuckles

Yup, Buckeye from Burl Source. The tang on that knife is gonna give me nightmares for years.


----------



## chefcomesback

Chuckles said:


> Yup, Buckeye from Burl Source. The tang on that knife is gonna give me nightmares for years.



I had done a similar project to convert from full tang to hidden tang with removing the bolster , I will not do it again  I hope your sous will appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Chuckles

She really likes it. I knew she liked Kiritsuke tips and her favorite knife that I have brought through the kitchen has been a Devin Thomas ITK so I based the profile off of that. Don't read too much into the geometry from the choil shot, its based on Rader's work. It is really fun to see it get worked hard and perorm well... I am going to force a patina on it tomorrow morning at work.



In case anybody is impressed; here are reminders of where the bar is actually set for a project like this.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...arbon-Sabatier?p=100291&viewfull=1#post100291

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5971-Vintage-Sabatier-Refurb

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-Nguyen-Knives?p=233743&viewfull=1#post233743


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Norton

That Nguyen piece is sweet.

Yours is still impressive. :cool2:


----------



## marc4pt0

Very nice work! Very unique one of a kind piece your sous has now.Um, you need another sous?


----------



## Chuckles

The word 'overqualified' comes to mind. :clown: 

But if you are ok with a 50% pay cut, a commute half way across the country, and doing inventory every Sunday the job is yours. If you hang on for a year I'll even whip up a Forgecraft for you....


----------



## marc4pt0

Ha! Inventory every Sunday, eh? It sounds like her new knife is well deserved!


----------



## Chuckles

Well deserved indeed. A great Sous is truly priceless.


----------



## daveb

Is this the same Sous you've introduced to us before? I want to start a fan club:cool2:.


----------



## CoqaVin

I want to do a refurb myself, not the handle b/c I do not have the tools for it but besides forgecraft and sabatier what is there?


----------



## CoqaVin

oh yea and BTW, how many freaking bull noses did Forgecraft make, a lot on the bay


----------



## Dave Martell

Chuck that's awesome. Very nice work for a first go. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Von blewitt

Norton said:


> That Nguyen piece is sweet.
> 
> Yours is still impressive. :cool2:



Yes it is! 

Nice Job Charlie, very nice


----------



## Mrmnms

This looks outstanding


----------



## Chuckles

Yeah Daveb, same Sous. She already has a pretty big fan club. I'll let her know you're on board. :doublethumbsup:

I put on three rounds of forced mustard patina today. Quick cell phone pic before I left.


----------



## cheflarge

SPECTACULAR!!! :goodpost: lus1: :ubersexy:


----------



## 29palms

Great work Chuck - I have a 10" Au Ritz I need to finish up - thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## sthsieh

wow that looks amazing!


----------



## EdipisReks

That looks really nice!


----------



## Lefty

Woah! How did I miss this? Looks great, Charlie.


----------



## The Edge

Lefty said:


> Woah! How did I miss this? Looks great, Charlie.



Lol, I was thinking the same thing! Quality work! Looks great!


----------



## Chuckles

You guys are too kind. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## stereo.pete

Chuckles, beautiful work, you completely blew away my first attempt at a rehandle.


----------



## TurdMuffin

That is a rad knife, man.


----------



## MrOli

Here is my modded K Sab, thank you to the OP for inspiring me to do the work. The knife was bought as a second with a bent tip and I was not able to correct this. The 250 chef knife is now a 170 bunka without the annoying tang, it makes sharpening much easier and the Sab cuts like a razor!


----------



## MrOli




----------



## rick_english

Great patina on that blade!


----------



## Chuckles

That looks great! I love that size and shape.


----------



## ecchef

Knife looks great! That paisley, however,.....:whistling:


----------



## MrOli

ecchef said:


> Knife looks great! That paisley, however,.....:whistling:



Agreed! :laugh:


----------



## Sparklepony

great job!


----------

